# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  بحث بالانجليزية عن الجريمة المنظمة organized crime

## مروه

مرفق بهذه المشاركة تجدون بحثا  بالانجليزية عن الجريمة المنظمة ، بي دي اف مضغوط

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شكرا أستاذة مروة على مشاركتنا لهذا البحث

----------


## الدكتور عادل عامر

تهنئة العيدكل عيد والخير دربك وممشاك والبسمة دوم ما تفارق شفتاك وجنة ربي هيسكناك إلى أغلى أعز أحلى الناس عيدك مبارك يا تاج الرأس بالله تبارك لهالعيد وتلبسه الثوب الجديد والعمر المديد وتكفيه الوعيد انطلقت مني أحلى عيد الدكتور عادل عامرعـــــيــــد♥▒▒سـعـــيــــد ♥▒▒♥▒ ▒▒♥▒▒♥▒▒عـــــيــــد♥▒▒سـعـــيــــد ♥▒▒♥▒ تهنئة العيدكل عيد والخير دربك وممشاك والبسمة دوم ما تفارق شفتاك وجنة ربي هي سكناك إلى أغلى أعز أحلى الناس عيدك مبارك يا تاج الرأس بالله تبارك له العيد وتلبسه الثوب الجديد والعمر المديد وتكفيه الوعيد انطلقت مني أحلى عيد الدكتور عادل عامرأشكرك وكل عام وانتم بألف خير أعاده الله عليك و علينا و أنت يأتم صحة و عافية , اسأل الله لك راحة تملأ نفسك و رضا تغمر قلبك و أعواما مديدة من اللهقلبي يحبك وبحبه يحميك وبنبضه يرويك وبحنانه يدفيك وبقرب العيد يهنيكإلى أغلى وأعز الناس الله يبارك لك العيد ويلبسك الثوب الجديد ويعطيك العمر المديد ويكفيك شر الوعيد يجعل العيد عليك سعيد لك وردة جوهرية".."بماء الورد مروية".."مكتوب عليها".."كل عام وأنت بخير"..تحيآتي،ღبكل زخة مطر وبكل رشة عطر وبعدد من حج واعتمر اهنيك بقدوم العيد  
لنا أحباب لايسكنون بقربنا،،ولكن يسكنون بقلوبنا،،يظل شذى ذكراهم يعطر قلوبنا،،كلما نضبت ينابيع المودة في حياتنا،،أغلا الأشواق نبعثها لكم،،تحياتي معطره بأطيب العود_عيد سعيدأجمل ما في حب الله أنك لا تحتاج أن تنقل له ما تفعله لتثبت له أنك تحبه فإذا ذكرته في نفسك أو في جمعٍ هو يسمعك وإذا فعلت شيئا لوجهه لا يراه أحد هو يراه سبحانه بل يعلم ما لا تعلمه أنت عن نفسك لذا فإنه لا يظلمك أبدا ولا يبخسك حق حبك أبدا أجمل ما في حب الله أنه سيتسامح معك إلى أبعد الحدود طالما عدت إليه وطلبت السماح ولن يذلك ليسامحك . أجمل ما في حب الله أنه ليس له نهاية في قلبي حطيتك وبالتهاني خصيتك وعلى الناس غليتك وبعيد الاضحى هنيتككل عام وانت بخير ولو انو متأخرين

----------


## abo el3la

Thank u for this

----------


## مستشار هرجة

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## boossy

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------

